# FS: 2007 Diamon Black ice



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Selling my 2007 Diamond Black Ice. Still have all the original paperwork, but not the box.

$400 OBO for Complete Setup ready to hunt+shipping. Local pickup in canton

#50-#60
28.5 DL

Realtree Extreme 4-pin sight (Light included)
Hostage Rest
Sims Limbsaver Stabalizer
S3 String Suppressor
6-arrow Quiver
Peep
Wrist Sling

I have maybe 100 shots on this string, thats it.






























I also got some tru-ball releases and some practice arrows w/ field point for those interested.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

reduced to 350


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

If i didnt already buy a bow i would have jumped on this thing! Maybe next season if i can sell mine!


----------

